# Top 3 driving tunes



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

The following is my list of what I consider to be my top 3 songs to listen to while on an open road driving. Please share yours!
Ok! Here we go. 

#1. Highway star (deep purple)
#2. Getaway car (audioslave)
#3. Stranglehold. (ted nugent)

So there you have it check em out next time you find a beautiful open road to enjoy.:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

How about: 
Heading out to the Highway- Judas Priest


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

Kirk rubin said:


> The following is my list of what I consider to be my top 3 songs to listen to while on an open road driving. Please share yours!
> Ok! Here we go.
> 
> #1. Highway star (deep purple)
> ...




LOL Stranglehold was the first one that popped into my mind when i read the Subject Title.


tino


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

1. The Erosion of Sanity - Gorguts
2. My Journey to the Stars - Burzum
3. Infested Beneath the Earth - Deeds of Flesh


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Guess I'm one of the old Farts.

1. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
2. Little GTO - Ronnie and the Daytonas
3. 409 - The Beach Boys

Larry


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

<---- Only 19 years old so.... 

I'd have to go with many Metallica songs. 
Cars - by Gary Numan
Welcome Home - by Coheed and Cambria


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Radar Love...Golden Earring...
Bill


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, I am 50 so mine my be older, too.
When I read this title, Highway Star was the first song I thought of
I also agree with many 'tallica songs, I just say Fade To Black
and lastly, I'm In Love With My Car by Queen.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTOJer said:


> OK, I am 50 so mine my be older, too.
> When I read this title, Highway Star was the first song I thought of
> I also agree with many 'tallica songs, I just say Fade To Black
> and lastly, I'm In Love With My Car by Queen.


gees, Highway Star. that used to rocket my 66 Comet down the road


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, i guess i ought to post up mine....hmmmmm

1. Holiday -Green Day
2. Bawidaba -Kid Rock
3. Click, Click Boom - P.O.D.

and i'm older than all you farts


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are we talking calm just cruising songs or full throttle racing?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> <---- Only 19 years old so....
> 
> I'd have to go with many Metallica songs.
> Cars - by Gary Numan
> Welcome Home - by Coheed and Cambria


:agree Metallica rocks. Just two days ago I took the G8 out for a country side cruise.. Look into mirror and see 99-02 Red Trans Am breathing down my neck. So, I flipped on the ole Metallica and when the road straightened up, the Trans Am was all but a distant memory.. The G8 was up to 120 in matter of seconds then I backed her down..Wow how I missed that feeling...

Linkin Park

#1 favorite cruising song Halloween Sound Track by Blue Oyster Cult "Dont Fear the Reaper"


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just about any Meshuggah is good for road trips. Especially the albums _Nothing_ and _Catch Thirtythr33_


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Are we talking calm just cruising songs or full throttle racing?


cruising open road goin as fast as you want!!! music. i deffinately agree with everyones postsarty:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

deadmau5 (youtube it) is good for just driving around then i have about 2k other songs to chose from as well mostly hip-hop, r/b, disco, a bit of everything really, I'm currently stuck on badu @ the moment


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I play this everytime before i get stupid with my car to bad cat did not do a full song


----------



## oldstyle81 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bad to the bone
Born to be wild
Start me up


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

oldstyle81 said:


> Bad to the bone
> Born to be wild
> Start me up


ahhh, born to be wild excellent choice:cool


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> <---- Only 19 years old so....
> 
> I'd have to go with many Metallica songs.
> Cars - by Gary Numan
> Welcome Home - by Coheed and Cambria


no doubt on welcome home.......
animal i have become - three days grace
Ladies and Gentlemen Saliva


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

Black Sunshine by White Zombie, Hot Rod Lincoln by Commander Cody, Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue-but mostly, the sound from the SLP Loudmouth exhaust on my GTO is all the music I need...:rofl:


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

journeysend said:


> Black Sunshine by White Zombie, Hot Rod Lincoln by Commander Cody, Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue-but mostly, the sound from the SLP Loudmouth exhaust on my GTO is all the music I need...:rofl:


nice!!:cheers


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Gotta agree with Black Sunshine
Fuel- Metallica
Daylight Dies by Killswitch Engage for the opening bit


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Guess I'm one of the old Farts.
> 
> 1. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
> 2. Little GTO - Ronnie and the Daytonas
> ...


Yea! For old far...t....s


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicken Dance!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump.

I've found cruising to Osbourne-era Black Sabbaht is rather fitting, despite the wide generation gap between the car and the tunes.

Black Sabbaht.


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Bump.
> 
> I've found cruising to Osbourne-era Black Sabbaht is rather fitting, despite the wide generation gap between the car and the tunes.
> 
> Black Sabbaht.





Black Who?

(-%


tino


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen - Saliva
Highway to hell - AC/DC
Radar love - Golden earring


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> 1. The Erosion of Sanity - Gorguts


I have a feeling we're the only two on here that like these guys. Good job.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> I have a feeling we're the only two on here that like these guys. Good job.


:cheers :seeya:

I'm a HUGE fan of lots of different death, prog, & black metal. Grindcore too.

Gorguts remains one of my top favorites. Did you see the Luc Lemay & John Longstreth rehearsal on Youtube? Fantastic potential.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

crossfire-stevie ray vaughn
oye como va-santana
lovin every minute of it-loverboy


----------



## liljudge (Oct 8, 2009)

Bat out Hell - Meatloaf
Turn up the radio - Autograph
Neon Knights - Black Sabbath


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No way could I pick just three. There are too many good tunes from all eras, all musical styles, etc. Anything by ZZTop, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Steely Dan/Donald Fagen, Motley Crue, REO Speedwagon, Rush, etc. And that's just within the a very loosely defined rock genre. I'll listen to jazz, fusion, harder rock than I've already mentioned, country, funk...you name it! If it's good music, I like it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with Black Sunshine by White Zombie. Only thing is the opening of the song says"Griping the wheel his knuckles went white with desire, the wheels of his MUSTANG exploding on the highway like a slug from a .45. True death, 400 Horsepower, maximum performance piercing the night. this is BLACK SUNSHINE. At least the car has 400 hp!


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

1. Rock and Roll-Led Zepplin
2. Hell's Bells-AC/DC
3. Ace of Spades-Motorhead
arty:


----------



## MiloGTO (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Foreplay/Long Time - Boston
2. Detroit Rock City - Kiss
3. Train Kept A'rollin' - Aerosmith (r.i.p., i had tickets for you in Tinley Park but ya had to go fallin' off the stage in Sturgis, a week after I was up there, then break up the band  )

I'm a youngin' but nothing beats classic rock when opening up a muscle car


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Great suggestions, 
you can't beat any CD from the Blues Brothers - start with original soundtrack
talking heads - little creatures
flock of seagulls - flock of seagulls

(more of a road trip guy I guess)


----------



## GTOVALANCHE (Oct 7, 2009)

X Gonna Give it to ya- DMX
Lets Ride- Hed Pe
What it is to burn - Finch
Until the day I die- Story of the year.


----------

